# How does one get a job?



## rfmullins (Nov 6, 2009)

I passed the CPC exam on the first try in August 09. and have a background as an LVN and also as an Accounting Specialist.  I have applied for Admission Clerk, Receptionist, Medical Records Clerk and everything except for Housekeeping and Food Service for a radius of 100 miles and relocated to an area with many Hospitals and Medical Services.  Who do you have to know and on what level does it take to be heard?  I keep hearing that you must start at the bottom and work your way up or volunteer for a while.  I have tried all that without one reply.  I am a smart ambitious person, however nothing has worked for me.  I feel all my time and money was wasted.  Wish I knew then what I know now.  Is there any more suggestions out there?


----------



## deborahcook4040 (Nov 6, 2009)

Where are you trying to get a job at? What town? And what kind of job? Office, hospital, rehab, SNF, practice management, etc. Are you looking for a coding job, or an accounting job? I do know that when you apply to a hospital (And, in my case, while I don't actually physically work for a hospital, they DO own this company, and it runs according to thier policies), you have to apply for a specific position. If you leave it up to them, they'd rather not hire you than decide where to put you themselves.


----------



## jthweatt (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you tried your local MGMA(Medical Group Management Association)?  Go to http://www.mgma.com and select your state.  Many of the state websites will list contact information for your area officers and meeting dates and times.  Having hospital and office administrators as contacts can be a great thing.  Good luck.

Jerri


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 8, 2009)

*Resume posting here on the forum*

I would also consider posting your resume through AAPC and this forum.  Also look at what jobs are posted here as well.

Have you tried mailing your resume to all physician practices in your area?  Sometimes a physician's office may have openings not announced.

I would also suggest reviewing help wanted ads in the newspapers.

It may also help if you visit an employment agency.  Sometimes they have temporary positions in the medical field that could turn into permanent positions.

I'm sure it is frustrating, but don't give up or second guess your decision.  It took me 8 months to find a job when I relocated 5 years ago, and I had multiple certifications and 20 years of medical experience.  Sometimes the jobs are there, but the employers are just not as anxious to fill them as we are!

It does get discouraging, but it is not impossible!


----------

